# Flea Market Taday



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Found another Brace fer wood drillin taday. Add it ta the collection. Not a bad deal fer 3 bucks.

Got some good wood chiesels fer a buck a piece, least ways they be made outa good steel.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Old stuff is normally.you should see me poking around for old worn out Nicholson brand files to make knives from!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We have a local Flea Market(First Monday), on the weekend of the first Monday of the month. In the last 20 years or so its just been full of "crap" but I think I will go check it out this weekend and see if I can find any "Nuggets" hiding among the swill.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Found another Brace fer wood drillin taday. Add it ta the collection. Not a bad deal fer 3 bucks.
> 
> Got some good wood chiesels fer a buck a piece, least ways they be made outa good steel.


Yep Coot I hear ya, and thanks for that reminder. I haven't been to our local flea market in a while and I guess I need to go see what they might have that could be useful.
I have been winning bids on our local auction site, especially in the antique section and have been getting stuff like brace and bits, draw knives, saws, hand powered grinders, and a whole bunch of other very useful items. I figure that if the grid went down at least we would still have some workable tools. occasionaly they will have estate auctions on that site and they can be a gold mine of useful items.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Found another Brace fer wood drillin taday. Add it ta the collection. Not a bad deal fer 3 bucks.


Have you ever used one?

I think I have 4-5 that I picked up at auctions over the years; just in case. In March I started building my new wood shed. It has 6x6 posts and 4x4 cross members for the rafters to rest on. I went to drill holes for carriage bolts to attach the 4x4's and realized I didn't have a bit long enough to go all the way through the post and the beam. With the store being 30 minutes away I thought I'd do it the old-fashion way. Let me tell ya, there's a BIG difference between pulling a trigger and hand cranking a brace and bit and it was a good sharp bit. In the time it took me to get all 6 holes drilled, I could have made the trip to town, got back and drilled the holes with a lot less work. 
It was a very good learning experience. Be prepared for much harder work with out the convenience of electricity.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, they ain't the lazy man's tool that be fer sure! But, ifin push comes ta shove an there ain't no power an a feller needs a hole in a board, a feller can do it.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yeah, they ain't the lazy man's tool that be fer sure! But, ifin push comes ta shove an there ain't no power an a feller needs a hole in a board, a feller can do it.


I found my Daddy's old brace and several bits last year. I was tickled to death to have them. One of the bits was very unusual. The Rooster was a carpenter, and he had never seen one like it. I may post a picture to see if anyone knows what it is.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> But, ifin push comes ta shove an there ain't no power an a feller needs a hole in a board, a feller can do it.


Yep. That's why I got them. Just didn't expect to use one so soon.


----------

